# RFG Co.



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a bit fearful to order from RFG Co. I like how they have diagrams and part numbers to correspond with the part so the right part is order. I did order some parts before last summer and never showed up.  I met a fellow American Flyer operator and had the same problem. I don't wanna have to walk over a mile in poo just for new brushes and springs and E-unir fingers/drum!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyco -- I too had an awful experience with this vendor. He seems to sell a ton of stuff on eBay, but when I ordered through his website, I waited two months and still nothing came. I finally wrote to cancel the order. His response was that I'm too impatient. Apparently his eBay business is more important to him or as much as he can handle, if he actually can. Quite frankly, I'll never do business with him again so I don't care. Here is the thread I posted about my experience.....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11261&highlight=rfg

Anyway, try going to Portlines Hobby online and order through them. I think you'll find his prices are a bit cheaper too. Doug Peck at Portlines has all the parts you mentioned and his shipping is a flat $6.00 up to $100 order. If you have questions, send him an email and he will answer. Most of us AF Guys use his parts and have been quite satisfied. One bit of caution, he goes to many shows throughout the year, so check his calendar page (his website opens up to it) to see his open days. If he is away for some time, it will delay your order. You can always phone your order in to be sure of availability.

Here is a site that offers plenty of exploded views for various AF engines and accessories.....

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My take on RFG is that he's got a ton of good information posted on line, but I hear nothing but complaints from people who order from him. I try to order all my stuff from Doug Peck at Portlines: http://64.251.10.24/~worldofw/cgi-bin/shoppl.pl/page=af_parts_catalog.htm/SID=428916029


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I too have had trouble with RFG. I quit using them, period.. Doug Peck is the man, and PortLine Hobbies is THE store for parts.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a real shame too. He seems to offer a great deal of replacement parts that every AF owner could use. And, if I read it correctly, he manufactures a lot of them himself right here in the States. His only problem is getting back to his customers promptly. Maybe he is just "over his head" with the eBay business and his web sales on top of keeping a manufacturing facility in operation??


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That might be the case---since I don't know, I'll not criticize him. He has provided a lot of free information on his site, so I'm grateful he's around, even if I don't buy from his site.


----------

